

Ask HN: Would you be willing to pay for this? - waffenklang

Hi,<p>some weeks ago i came up the idea to make a new kind of organizer for tasks, schedules, etc.<p>the primary feature will be the fact that it is made up as a RPG-like questbook. Every element shall be sound like you are playing a rpg, e.g. general tasks/appointment are called quests. the content of the quest shall be either written by the user or be one of pregenerated texttemplates where you only change variables, like "catch Anne" or "bring sugar to bob" (with more text of course). you shall be able to link quest items to your quests. These items shall be manageable in your personal inventory which is of limited space. this inventory also shall contain optional money container, where you can store the info about your gold. you can than tag quest progress with modifications in your inventory, like the quest "drive bob to the market" will result in "-10 Gold for fuel" or something like that.
each quest can also be failed (e.g. missed date) which will result negative influences in your statistic which records all your quest activity.<p>there are some more ideas, but i think the primary idea is made clear.<p>can you imagine this as a sellable product or do you consider this as a neat geek tool with no market which shall only be for free?<p>thanks.
======
hobonumber1
IMO, a better way to rephrase your question would be: "Would you be willing to
pay for this?" This will let you gauge whether you would have buyers or not.

Personally, it's hard for me to answer this question based on what you wrote
above. It seems a little verbose. However, my initial reaction is no, I would
not be willing to pay, because I feel the effort to record all this info has
too much cost for the necessary reward (getting-things-done). However, that's
just me and I may have misunderstood what you're trying to accomplish. :)

Gluck!

~~~
waffenklang
You're right about the title, i fixed it, thanks.

the manual verbosity is also my mind blocking problem. i didnt come around
with an idea to reduce the text the user have to enter to make such thing
useful/correct working. it wouldnt make sense if such a tool degrades to a
normal organizer because of the stuff a user enters. This is one point to
think about.

------
Wajeez
You will never know for sure until you have version 0.1 ready and some early
adapters give you their feedback...

The real question is: are gamers a paying customer for such a product? IMHO:
no !

------
dragonbonheur
Could be an interesting app. Do it!

